# Web Development > ASP.NET Optimization Techniques

## StephenRaj

Can someone give me an idea or points on the optimization techniques one should follow or look for while developing applications using ASP.NET?

----------


## SriramKrishna

There are numerous optimization techniques one should follow or look for while developing applications using ASP.NET. One of the main thing is to minimise code by writing it as functions so that it can be used and invoked as and when needed.

----------

